# KiCad port - why is it so old?



## tingo (May 21, 2017)

Looking at cad/kicad it is a version from 2014, which is ... quite old.
However, cad/kicad-devel is much newer. Am I right in thinking that kicad-devel doesn't work properly, since kicad hasn't been updated to version 4.0.6 or 4.0.5?


----------

